# Weekend installs



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

*Dragonsys' Cruze Build*

Alright, so I changed this into a more Build Tracking thread.. LOL

Ok, so I am working on the following this weekend, and just wanted to see if anyone had any extra tips other than what is in the original threads... 


K&N SRI Install [$150] (Resonator already bypassed) - *Complete* 
Painted Front & Rear Bowties [$10] - *Complete* 
Paint Steering Wheel Bowtie
Paint Cruze Badge [$30, includes new badge] - Painted, but not yet placed on car 
Paint Wheel Bowties
Paint Trunk Chrome Bar
Remove eco badge [Free] - *Complete* 
Check my Spark Plug Gap [Free] - *Complete* - Set to .035
AMP & Sub Install [$50] (PAC Ordered) - *Complete*
Tint Side Markers [$15] - *Complete*
Tint Tails [$15] - *Complete* - Will have to be redone due to accident
Relocate OBD-II plug [Free] - *Complete*
Big 3 [$60] - *Complete*
Paint Silver Interior Trim [$20] - *Complete*
Headlight Wiring Upgrade [$50] - *Complete*
Philips H13 9008 X-treme Power Headlight Bulb [$45] - *Complete*
Sunglasses Holder [$15] - *Complete*
Bypass BPV Solenoid [$5] - *Complete*
ZZP A-Pillar Dual Gauge Pod [$40] - *Complete*
Boost Gauge [$55] - *Complete*
Oil Pressure Gauge - Almost done
Bluetooth ODB-II Reader with Torque Pro [$30] - *Complete*
Painted Intake Hard Pipe - *Complete*
Engine Bay Dress up - I have a few pieces complete, but still a few more to go.
Interior Dress Up - partially complete, not looking forward to removing the door panels to get at some of the trim pieces
Paint Front Grill Chrome trim [$15] - *Complete*
Paint Chrome [$25] - *Complete*
LED Dome, Map, Trunk (inside) & License Plate Lights (Cool White) [$18] - *Complete*
Hella Supertone Horns - *Complete*
12v Power Outlets always on - *Undone until I can rerun power wires for my gauges*
7" Tablet in Dash - *Complete*
 There will be more coming as I get the money saved up and get the other half's approval to spend it on the car, lol

*Coming Soon:*

Amsoil Fluids (Transmission, Brake, Clutch, Coolant) - Just need to get off my lazy butt and change them. I have the fluids sitting in the box still.
VG Shark Fin - Ordered
Paint Interior Chrome Trim - Mostly complete, just a few pieces left.

*Future plans/wants:*

Replace K&N Filter - 2nd Option
Backup Sensor or Camera
Vortex Generators
Window Vent Visors (In-Channel) 
Fog Lights 
Cargo Net 
HomeLink 
Heated Mirrors 
Auto Dimming Rear View Mirror 
Relocate USB Plug 
Tune 
Forge BPV 
15g Gas Tank mod 
Strut Bars 
Sway Bars 
LED Turn Signals (Front & Rear; Amber Color), Brake Lights & Trunk Tail Lights
WeatherTech FloorLiners 
Shifter Cable Clamp
Short Shifter (Install)
Coil Cover
I'll add more as I think of it, or steal them from others


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

For the SRI, assemble the whole intake and heat shield before bolting anything to the car. Leave the nuts on the rubber studs loose for adjustment of the heat shield. Unplug your battery before you install or it will throw a code and you'll need to unplug it to reset it anyways. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

great thank you, I will remember that


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Ok, I got the front & rear bowties done.

This is the Anthracite Grey Metallic, but I am debating adding a glossifier to it


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Is that a paint chip under the rear spoiler?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You're going to want to set aside a good 5 hours for that amp and sub install, maybe 6. Just a heads up.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And welcome to the have to do something special to the cruzen week ends life style !


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Ok, I got the front & rear bowties done.
> 
> This is the Anthracite Grey Metallic, but I am debating adding a glossifier to it
> View attachment 18354
> View attachment 18362


Is your car black granite? How does it match the paint color? I was thinking of using that color on my wheels

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> Is that a paint chip under the rear spoiler?


No, it is left over goop from the blue tape.



XtremeRevolution said:


> You're going to want to set aside a good 5 hours for that amp and sub install, maybe 6. Just a heads up.


Yeah, I have done many many installs, so I am familiar with the times. I have used the GM PAC kits before as well. 
I really appreciate the feedback!



brian v said:


> And welcome to the have to do something special to the cruzen week ends life style !


Thanks, I usually "tinker" with all my vehicles. I miss my old Tiburon and TransAm though.



Roccityroller said:


> Is your car black granite? How does it match the paint color? I was thinking of using that color on my wheels


Taupe Grey Metallic actually, and it is not a perfect match, but it is kinda close. I think a gloss will help


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

SRI is in, and I am loving it so far. I have also seen an increase in MPG, even though I tend to be heavy footed...

The Wheel Bowties are gonna have to wait. I did one as a test and I really don't like how it comes out, as it is difficult to pull the tape and separate the parts I want to keep. I might have to go with vinyls or just leave em gold. The rest I still plan to get to this weekend.

Gotta wait on the spark plugs as well, as I cannot seem to locate my 6-point sockets, or my plug socket.

The PAC didn't arrive yet, so I won't be doing the AMP & Sub yet either.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Cruze Badge done & eco Badge removed


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is cool man , but I am going to add a N
to the tail end of cruze on the IT because IT is special !


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nicely done!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sgonnoud (Nov 13, 2012)

looks good so far im liking the color match bowties


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

sgonnoud said:


> looks good so far im liking the color match bowties


Thanks, I like it better than just doing black.


----------



## sgonnoud (Nov 13, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> Thanks, I like it better than just doing black.


I want to do mine but i have the seraph orange metallic color and i can only think to do them in black or carbon fiber. i may trade mine in for a white 1.4t soon though then that will open up some options


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

sgonnoud said:


> I want to do mine but i have the seraph orange metallic color and i can only think to do them in black or carbon fiber. i may trade mine in for a white 1.4t soon though then that will open up some options


Platidip does have an Orange Blaze. I have not seen the Seraph Orange in person, so I don't know how well it will match, but if there is a Dip installer near you,they might have an example you can check out.


----------



## sgonnoud (Nov 13, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> Platidip does have an Orange Blaze. I have not seen the Seraph Orange in person, so I don't know how well it will match, but if there is a Dip installer near you,they might have an example you can check out.


thanks i'll look into it. The orange i have is more of what i consider a rust color not so much a bright orange.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

sgonnoud said:


> thanks i'll look into it. The orange i have is more of what i consider a rust color not so much a bright orange.


Probably something close to the SOM that came on the 4th gen TransAms. The blaze is probably going to be bright and not match, but there still might be something. Ask someone who deals/installs Plastidip and they might have suggestions. You can always check out the forums at dipyourcar.com as well.


----------



## sgonnoud (Nov 13, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> Probably something close to the SOM that came on the 4th gen TransAms. The blaze is probably going to be bright and not match, but there still might be something. Ask someone who deals/installs Plastidip and they might have suggestions. You can always check out the forums at dipyourcar.com as well.


Thank you very much. I'm thinking weekend project now


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I got the PAC (this thing is huge!) and the Headlight Harness in, so I am going to try and tackle these this weekend, assuming I can find all the connectors I need...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> I got the PAC (this thing is huge!) and the Headlight Harness in, so I am going to try and tackle these this weekend, assuming I can find all the connectors I need...


Well if you need any help there are a couple of people here who have put this in EcoDave has put in two.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

If only they lived closer to Atlanta LOL
I will ask questions if I run into any, for sure. I think that I might extend the wires on the PAC in order to put it somewhere there is more room, instead of trying to cram it behind the headunit.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> If only they lived closer to Atlanta LOL
> I will ask questions if I run into any, for sure. I think that I might extend the wires on the PAC in order to put it somewhere there is more room, instead of trying to cram it behind the headunit.


If you put it behind the spoy were the PDIM is theres a nice opening there, that's were I have mine I will take pictures tonight since I still have everything apart.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> If you put it behind the spoy were the PDIM is theres a nice opening there, that's were I have mine I will take pictures tonight since I still have everything apart.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Ok, cool. I will have to check that out, if it saves me time by not having to lengthen the wires then I am all for it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry for the messiness in the pictures i was in a hurry because i was also doing alignments while installing all of this.







Another angle showing were my wires run.







You can see the harness behind the Stock PDIM







Just showing another angle of the harness








This is were my PAC harness sits behind the A/C controls


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Sorry for the messiness in the pictures i was in a hurry because i was also doing alignments while installing all of this.


Very cool, thanks! This will help me out.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

The other location is to the right of the stereo, above the glove box. it is a tight squeez getting it in but it is a perfect fit.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> The other location is to the right of the stereo, above the glove box. it is a tight squeez getting it in but it is a perfect fit.


That is where I was originally thinking, but I was going to extend the wires some so I could put it a little further behind the Glove Box where there might be more room.
I will find out once I get it all pulled apart anyway 

Thanks guys


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

If you extend the wires at all I would suggest adding velcrow to hold it in place, with the wires being pulled tight it stays in position really well, but I will warn you it's a tight pull on the wires and getting the radio back in is very tricky. But it will go with a little finesse.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> If you extend the wires at all I would suggest adding velcrow to hold it in place, with the wires being pulled tight it stays in position really well, but I will warn you it's a tight pull on the wires and getting the radio back in is very tricky. But it will go with a little finesse.


I read that in your how-to, which is why I thought about extending them in the first place


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I got the PAC installed, but now I can't figure out how the passenger side kick panel comes off, so I can run the RCA & Remote under it...

EDIT: Finally got it, the wires are now in the back seat, but it is getting to hot & humid to work much longer, so I'm gonna take a break until nightfall to work on the pulling them into the trunk.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

So if you are looking a great spot for the remote I found Ahiru's build page who put in the center counsel so its hidden. I followed his idea and I would recommend it 100%. Hopefully these links will work. If not look at his build on page 7. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/12604-ahirus-cruze-build-7.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...70207301-ahirus-cruze-build-1370207300300.jpg


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> So if you are looking a great spot for the remote I found Ahiru's build page who put in the center counsel so its hidden. I followed his idea and I would recommend it 100%. Hopefully these links will work. If not look at his build on page 7. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/12604-ahirus-cruze-build-7.html
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...70207301-ahirus-cruze-build-1370207300300.jpg


That is pretty cool! I might have to try that.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I did it with mine and love the outcome of it. It does take some finessing to get it in though.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I went ahead and ran the remote wire to the console while I had the backseat apart. Put the backseat back together and then realized I had not yet run Power & Ground for the Amp...


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds like you will be an expert on pulling the seat apart before too long...


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Sounds like you will be an expert on pulling the seat apart before too long...


LOL the backseat has to be one of the easiest pieces I have had to remove for this install yet...

Ok, so the console is all back together. I ran wires for Power & Ground under the Center Console, but I will have to actually hook them up later. Still need to run Power & Ground for the Amp, and then hook it all up in the trunk


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Amp & Sub are done, for now. I still need to finish up the Remote Gain control and tune the system
I stole this idea as well, thanks to APCruze for showing it to me.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Ordering this crossover to help filter out the misc chatter (not interference), so I don't get voices and such coming out of the sub.

EDIT: so I'm an idiot, the Amp does have a filter built in, I had it adjusted wrong


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I have the first couple of steps completed on the headlight wire harness upgrade, I hope to complete this tonight/tomorrow.
I am waiting to finish up the Stereo until I can find my RJ11 Crimper, for the Remote Gain connection. This way I only have to remove the console 1 last time.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Headlight wire harness is complete
Stereo is complete, until I get a better box. I will try and get some pictures this weekend.

I picked up some Glossifer for the Plastidip and some Smoke Plastidip for the Side Markers & Tails, so that will be my next project


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Headlight Harness:




















Remote Gain:








Amp & Sub in Trunk:


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

that is looking sweet.  thumbs up


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

prince_bigd said:


> that is looking sweet.  thumbs up


Thanks


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks great... Let me know if you actually notice a difference with the headlight brightness.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Looks great... Let me know if you actually notice a difference with the headlight brightness.


It seems brighter in the garage, but I won't know for sure until I get out at night


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Dipped side Markers & Trunk Tails in Smoke. 
Added Glossifier to all of the Dipped pieces. I will get pictures as soon as I can wash the car and get it out without rain


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Quick question on the PAC. Did you just plug in the harness or did you use the power and hot wires as well. I've read on other GM forums that wires don't need to be used and others that say they should be used. 

I plan on installing mine on my lunch. All of my wires are run and tt only take me a couple minutes to pull the dash apart and I am doing the add a circuit for the remote.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

goinovr said:


> Quick question on the PAC. Did you just plug in the harness or did you use the power and hot wires as well. I've read on other GM forums that wires don't need to be used and others that say they should be used.
> 
> I plan on installing mine on my lunch. All of my wires are run and tt only take me a couple minutes to pull the dash apart and I am doing the add a circuit for the remote.


I used the power & ground wires on the PAC as well (as mentioned in this post). I ran the ground to a bolt right under the shifter and the power to the Cig Light in the center console.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Actually i only used the remote blue wire off PAC harness... power and ground was taped off... not sure what would be outcome in terms of PAC operation but my AMP works fine.

Just avoided them initially for testing... but left them as it is once everything worked fine.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

passionincar said:


> Actually i only used the remote blue wire off PAC harness... power and ground was taped off... not sure what would be outcome in terms of PAC operation but my AMP works fine.
> 
> Just avoided them initially for testing... but left them as it is once everything worked fine.




haha...this is what I keep seeing. So the separate hot and ground coming out of the PAC unit itself aren't needed for operation.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

goinovr said:


> haha...this is what I keep seeing. So the separate hot and ground coming out of the PAC unit itself aren't needed for operation.


seems like they are not, but it doesn't hurt to have then connected anyway, and an extra ground isn't a bad thing either.
I have seen some people post that they were getting nosie when these were not used though.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Ya I was going to use the ground at least but didn't want to run an extra power wire if it wasn't needed. I also noticed the add-a-circuit I got was for a standard fuse style and not the mini like we have. derp >.<


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

goinovr said:


> Ya I was going to use the ground at least but didn't want to run an extra power wire if it wasn't needed. I also noticed the add-a-circuit I got was for a standard fuse style and not the mini like we have. derp >.<


The cig lighter is fused, and the PAC uses very little power, so I have not noticed any ill affects from connecting to the lighter power wire (could always add a inline fuse if wanted, but it is not required), plus it is pretty close to the dash. I ran a 3 foot wire to tap into the power, this gives me enough length that I can pull the console without stressing the connection, but it is short enough that it doesn't get tangled up in the shift cables.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Looks great... Let me know if you actually notice a difference with the headlight brightness.


Yes, it is brighter for sure. Not a huge difference, but it was noticeable to me.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I have ordered a few new parts:

ZZP Gauge Pod
Keyhole Key Ring Protector
Sun Glasses Case

I also recently installed a set of these: X-treme Power Headlight Bulb, though I really don't see much difference from the stock bulbs. I will have to try a few tests...


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Gauge pod arrived today. I can see the "streaks" but I don't think they bother me much (not for the $40 savings anyway). I will install it after I get gauges, so I only have to remove the pillar once.

I pulled my spark plugs and they were all gapped at .023, regapped them to .030. My next change will be the tire pressure, planning on 40-45 psi, once the weather cooperates enough.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Keyhole Key Ring Protector


This arrived today. It is not exactly as pictured/described in the ad though. The lettering is not bright white. The "Carbon look" has more of a green tint to it (due to the next part), and the entire insert glows, not just the lettering. We'll see how it looks after I get it put in place...

Ad Picture:









Actual:









EDIT: So I test fitted this, and it does not have a tight fit around the Ignition Cylinder, as shown in the ad either, i wonder if it is a difference in US Spec & others. I'm not very impressed. It seems to be made well, but I was expecting what they showed in the ad, and that is not what I got. I am going to email the seller and see what they say about it.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Sun Glasses Case


Installed. Matches the interior rather well, and has a good spring in it. My glasses don't fit perfectly, but it is a heck of a lot better than having them stuck on the sun visor.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice man, yeah i need to get this asap. My glasses go into the cupholder, except when i have 2 cups, in which case they go wherever i throw them.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Nice man, yeah i need to get this asap. My glasses go into the cupholder, except when i have 2 cups, in which case they go wherever i throw them.


It took over a month to arrive from Korea, due to customs and such.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Picked up a can of VHT Nightshades so I can start on the Tails & Sidemarkers. I also started painting the Silver Trim pieces and some underhood parts. I will get pics as I get pieces finished up, but due to the rain & humidity it is kind of slow going.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I piece done









Please excuse the mess, I need to clean the car...


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

It's looking good, waiting to it finished with all the pieces!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> It's looking good, waiting to it finished with all the pieces!


I left the speaker rings drying last night. Tonight I will put the clear on them, and paint the Gauge Trim & radio surround. The Steering wheel will be last, as I cannot seem to get it off. I have tried using 2 screwdrivers in the back, but I can't seem to get the clips to release.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Use a small screw driver but has at least 4 to 6 inches length, if you feel around with it for a few you will find it. The clip you are trying I get is on the outer side of the steering wheel and will be pulled towards the center. Once you find one of them the second is really easy.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Use a small screw driver but has at least 4 to 6 inches length, if you feel around with it for a few you will find it. The clip you are trying I get is on the outer side of the steering wheel and will be pulled towards the center. Once you find one of them the second is really easy.


Yeah, they are reaching the back plate, I can feel it scraping the metal, I just can't seem to move/find the actual catch. I'm thinking I'm just not in the exact right spot.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Yea it doesn't move much and it helps to pull a little on the airbag since it does not pop out auto maticly. Make sure you have the battery disconnected also.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Speaker bezels are in. Clear is drying on the gauge bezel. Paint drying on the Radio surround, awaiting clear.
I will get more/better pictures once it is done and everything is installed (and the car cleaned)


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Yea it doesn't move much and it helps to pull a little on the airbag since it does not pop out auto maticly. Make sure you have the battery disconnected also.


I'll try it again this weekend.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Gauge Bezel, Speaker Bezels (all 4 doors), Radio Surround & Shifter Surround all installed.




















So I noticed that the shifter trim moves a bit, and it has bunched up the paint some right around the top of the chrome ring. Not a big deal, just means I will have to remove it and repaint at some point in time.

Once I can get the Steering Wheel trim off, I will paint it as well.

I plan on painting the trim around the window switches (all 4 doors), and maybe around the door handles, as well as a few engine pieces (ones which do not require high temp paint).


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks real good man. Going to do the same to mine but make an attempt at vinyl. What kind of paint/primer did you use and how was it applying it?

Again, looks great and adds a great touch to the interior, will look much sicker with the steering wheel too.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks great and I'm liking the blue, it is a really nice color on the car. Looks like I will have a lot of people competing in the COTM with the same pieces painted. Ow you just need some under body glow lights,


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Looks real good man. Going to do the same to mine but make an attempt at vinyl. What kind of paint/primer did you use and how was it applying it?
> 
> Again, looks great and adds a great touch to the interior, will look much sicker with the steering wheel too.


Thanks. I used Dupli-Color Adhesion Promoter & Dupli-Color paint, Dupli-Color Clear, both in rattle cans. It isn't to bad to apply, as long as you take it easy and use a lot of thin coats. I used 2 coats of the Adhesion Promoter, 4 coats of color and 3 coats of clear



APCruze said:


> Looks great and I'm liking the blue, it is a really nice color on the car. Looks like I will have a lot of people competing in the COTM with the same pieces painted. Ow you just need some under body glow lights,


Thanks, I think the blue looks pretty good as well 
LOL not doing the under body lights though


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Removed the PlastiDip from the Side Markers & Trunk Lights and tinted them with VHT. 2 coats on the trunk & 4 on the Side Markers. I'll get pics after I get it all cleaned up properly. The outer tails will be next, once I get some more time.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Removed the PlastiDip from the Side Markers & Trunk Lights and tinted them with VHT. 2 coats on the trunk & 4 on the Side Markers. I'll get pics after I get it all cleaned up properly. The outer tails will be next, once I get some more time.


Side Marker:








Side Marker Lit:








Tails Lit:








Tails (I know this is a bad pic, I will get a better one soon)


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

ok, here is a better pic, in the day. 2 coats tint & 3 coats clear


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Boost & Oil Pressure gauges have been ordered. Hoping to get them installed, paint the steering wheel & finish the tail lights this weekend.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Finished up the Steering wheel (until the Body Paint comes in for the bowtie) and the tailights. Also painted the inner door handle surround & the little ring around the lock. I found the door switch panels are screwed in place from inside the door, so they will require taking the door panel off.

So I need more parts for the Oil Pressure gauge, so I will hold off on both gauges until I have everything. I only want to remove the A Pillar once if possible.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Ok, so now that the weather has turned nice (not that it will stay that way), I am looking to get back to installing all my wait parts & fluids...
Thinking I will go ahead and install the A-Pillar pods & gauges, and just lengthen the wires until I get all the rest of the parts I need to finish the install.
I'm gonna order a couple more quarts of Amsoil and then swapping out the Transmission fluid, finally.

I have a couple more things I am looking into as well, I will give more details when I have them


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Where did you relocate your OBDII to? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

mikeeitup said:


> Where did you relocate your OBDII to? Sounds interesting.


I moved it to the Fuze panel. I can get a picture if you want.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Today I Bypassed the BPV Solenoid and started the Boost Gauge install only to realize I need more wire colors, lol. I'll probably make due using 1 color twice, since I only have 1 car and don't want to put it back together incomplete...


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Boost Gauge is installed (minus nighttime light, until I find the right fuse). I have to say though, the ZZP A-Pillar pod does cover up the very left side of the gauge. I find myself leaning to the right to see the entire face.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sounds like other than that, it went pretty well though and worth it? Pics? (unless my work pc is just not showing them).


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Sounds like other than that, it went pretty well though and worth it? Pics? (unless my work pc is just not showing them).


I'm going to try and get some this weekend, if the weather holds out. I have been doing this work late at night and closed up in the garage


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah we need pictures ASAP! Lol


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Weather turned to crap again. I will get updated pics as soon as the weather (and time) allows


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Got the bowites painted, though I did mess up a little on the front, and will have to touch it up later.
I also installed a vinyl to the front bumper


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Added some teflon tape to the thread of the Oil Sender adapter. Hopefully this will hold better than the pipe sealant did. If this does the trick, then I should be able to get the Oil Pressure gauge install wrapped up soon.
Painting more parts as well. 

Still waiting on time & weather to both cooperate so I can clean the car and get some updated pictures...


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Added some teflon tape to the thread of the Oil Sender adapter.


Still leaking around the OE sending unit, everything else looks good.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Pulled code P0171 today. Have an appointment with the dealer in the morning to get it looked at. Wonder if I can get them to do an oil change at the same time.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Got the horns moved. Though they are now muffled by the bumper. I want to put them in the grill hole, but will have to make brackets for them to fit. Man I need to clean that radiator









Painted the Chrome to body match & removed the block off panels
Also finished up the Bowtie









A small vinyl added in black; thanks to ls1vazquez for the idea & the vinyl!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Gonna try to get brackets mounted for the horns, on top of the bumper, this weekend. Might clean off the rad while I have the bumper cover off as well.
Also, I'm going to try tackle the Chrome along the Windows & Trunk bar, if the weather holds out for it. I need to touch up the radio trim, as it got damaged recently, and finish the inner door handles.


----------



## Just_cruz'n (Jul 23, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Platidip does have an Orange Blaze. I have not seen the Seraph Orange in person, so I don't know how well it will match, but if there is a Dip installer near you,they might have an example you can check out.


i did the blaze orange on mine!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Just_cruz'n said:


> i did the blaze orange on mine!


Looks decent. Is your car black?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay Dragon I think we will not hear from that guy until next year . Been here just shy of a year and then gets his first post Dang , I can't stop yapping orange wheels that's sic .


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

ok, I got the horns to their final resting places. 1 in the stock location and the other on the opposite side of the car. Much better sound.
Weather has not been holding out for me to paint though...


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Redid the taillight tint and painted one side of the door chrome, today. Will get the other side tomorrow, and if it doesn't rain, I will get her all cleaned up for pictures on Monday.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Door Chrome:


Trunk & Tails:


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks real smexy.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Looks real smexy.


Thank you


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Deleted the muffler today, I think I will go back and remove the resonator as well.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Any Clips or too soon?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Any Clips or too soon?


There are a lot out there already, lol. I don't have a decent video camera at the moment either.
I did get the car wash yesterday (though they really didn't do a great job, but it does look a heck of a lot better), so I am hoping to get a few updated pics today.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> Today I Bypassed the BPV Solenoid and started the Boost Gauge install only to realize I need more wire colors, lol. I'll probably make due using 1 color twice, since I only have 1 car and don't want to put it back together incomplete...


Any ill effects off doing this bypass? Is this the mod thats been talked about here from the sonic forum?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Any ill effects off doing this bypass? Is this the mod thats been talked about here from the sonic forum?


No. Any ill affects which have been discussed will probably take a long time to develop, if ever. When I get a tune, I will probably return this back to stock.
Yes, this is the same one which has been discussed here and on SOF.

I was able to get a couple of updated pics before the rain started up again.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I finally got the Oil Pressure gauge hooked up to power and lights. I also (finally) hooked into the side marker lights so the gauges change color at night, since there is not a fuze which will do this. I'll try and get pictures up this weekend.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Gauges Off:









Gauges Day (White):









Gauges Night (Blue):









Radar Detector Remote Control:


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Add LED Interior lights (Dome, Map & Trunk) & LED License Plate lights. Not too bad for $18, but a couple of the bulbs are twitchy.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HRMST8O


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like what you've done so far nice job. 


Flex Issues..


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Got the horns moved. Though they are now muffled by the bumper. I want to put them in the grill hole, but will have to make brackets for them to fit. Man I need to clean that radiator


Make them visible from the top grill..!!


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> I piece done
> 
> View attachment 39777
> 
> ...


What color is that?! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

rayray718 said:


> What color is that?!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Electron Blue Pearl


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Referring to here - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-interior/65666-how-paint-ac-vents.html#post991074

I removed the rings from the A/C, Fan, Radio & Headlight Controls. I also took off the silver line from the HVAC Vents (the slider piece). Now I just need to paint them all and get them back installed.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Can't wait to see it all together...I was wondering how to get to all of those rings...where from/what kind of paint have you been using? I want to stop dipping and start painting everything.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ Just saw your post in my thread on paint =] Thanks


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> ^^ Just saw your post in my thread on paint =] Thanks




I will get some pictures of how I took all the chrome off, I just have to charge up the battery on the camera.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Got the pieces all painted. I got pictures of them removed from the car, and of them finished. I will get them uploaded in the next couple of days.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I ordered the dash kit for the tablet, UPS shows an ETA of mid next week. So that will be the next project.

Pictures of the painted chrome pieces are below, click for a larger view. A/C Vent rings are next.
I used a thing, metal putty knife to remove them (I use this for most of the trim, as it is strong enough to remove it, thin enough to slide into the cracks, and wide enough to not dimple the plastic).

For the rings, I used the edge of the knife and gently pryed up. For the A/C Vent pieces, I stuck the tip of the knife under the piece and pryed out.

All removed from the car:


Completed:


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks great, by chance did you get any pictures of the side / backs of the pieces, or just the top. I kept passing this idea up thinking it wasn't worth the time, but after seeing it on yours, I think I will do it.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Looks great, by chance did you get any pictures of the side / backs of the pieces, or just the top. I kept passing this idea up thinking it wasn't worth the time, but after seeing it on yours, I think I will do it.


I didn't, but they all have a lip which you can get under to apply the pulling pressure.
The main gotcha was the Headlight Control ring, the clear plastic (which carries the light) is part of the ring, so I had to tape off the little square light in the middle of the ring. I just put a piece of tape over it, and used an exacto knife to trim it to fit the light.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

sounds good, I will have to give it a try this weekend. I really like the painted chrome at the bottom of the windows. I just think pink (the color on the rest of the car) is a little too much for the side. That blue looks really good though.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

So I got the all the round chrome rings off with no issue and ties it in a lot better than I ever thought it would have. I did not have very good success with the air direction knobs. Could not get them off for the life of me so I gave up before breaking them. I might try it again another day or just use a brush and hand paint them. I'll get a picture of the side up in a few.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> I did not have very good success with the air direction knobs. Could not get them off for the life of me so I gave up before breaking them. I might try it again another day or just use a brush and hand paint them. I'll get a picture of the side up in a few.


They are really tight, so tight that the paint peeled a bit when I put them back in. I used a razor blade to trim it off.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I started on the tablet install. Got the OE screen relocated & the tablet all measured up. Now I just need to get the screen protector installed & the "smart box" ordered.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

The tablet is installed. The only thing missing is the AUX cable (ordered) and the Smart Box for power (ordered). Once they arrive I will get this all wrapped up, in the mean time I have run the USB power cord out the hole around the steering wheel, so it can be plugged int to the 12v power outlet. This will at least allow me to make use of the tablet for a trip this weekend.

Now I need to work on my apps and screen setup. I have a few of my standard car apps installed already, but I have not configured them yet. My "default apps" are: Google Maps/Scout for Nav, aCar, Torque Pro, Tasker, Where's My Droid & Back Button

I found a problem when making my power outlet always on, my gauges are connected to the fuse for the outlets and so they are always on. I could not find another fuse which was only on with the ignition, that was also of sufficient power rating, so I am having to undo this change for now. I might wire an extra outlet just for charging the phones.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds like it's time to get a relay that is wired to cone on with the ignition. It would solve that problem.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Sounds like it's time to get a relay that is wired to cone on with the ignition. It would solve that problem.


Well, I changed my Outlet Relay back to normal so it comes one with the ignition now, but this leaves me not being able to charge the phone in the car, if the ignition is off. So I'm thinking about adding an additional, always on, outlet just for the phone.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Tablet install is done for now (pictures to come later). I still need to get the audio cables run, but I need to order a few more parts first, such as a microphone.
I'm thinking about putting the outlets back to always on and installing a couple of switches for the gauges & tablet, so they will turn on/off as needed.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Low tone horn has stopped working. I'm hoping it is a simple connector came loose, but I won't know until I have the time to remove the bumper...
Shark Fin ordered, I'm looking forward to this one, and it will just about complete the appearance mods. Time to start working on performance.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Finally got around to fixing the horn & installing the VG Sharkfin.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Car has been returned to stock, other than the Intake, Horns & Boost Gauge


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

How come? 

Haven't seen ya around in a while!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I was trying to sell it, to get rid of the payment, but since it was wrecked I can't get what I owe on it. It is close, only about $2-3k off, but still. The car just sits in the driveway now, being ignored, I feel bad for it sometimes.

Yeah, life got in the way. I lost my job (last day was 3/31) and ended up moving back to Texas. I only just not got a new job, but I'm still waiting on all the paperwork and such, before I even get a start date.

I'm slowly getting back into things now though


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, hope things pick back up! Glad to see ye back tho


----------



## Ferrucci (Mar 28, 2016)

sorry to hear man, you did a great job on the car.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Well, it has been a fun last few years, but the Cruze has been sold. They are coming to pick it up in a few days. It was starting to show signs of major problems coming soon, so I figured I should get out of it, before they actually hit me with repair bills.

I will probably still troll the FB page, but I doubt I will long on the forums much (not that I really have for the past couple of years)


----------

